# 2002 Nissan Altima 2.5L throwing P0455 P1448...how to get to Vent Control Valve?



## blbassist (Jun 14, 2012)

So my 2002 Altima has been giving me these codes. I understand that its the vent control valve but I'm unsure of how to get to it or if I need to replace it or if I could just clean it. Is this an easy project to take on or is there a possibility of damaging other vital sensors? I've a lot of work to the Altima from changing out the exhaust to the starter but I've just never encountered this problem before. I appreciate any help!

Thanks,
-Mark


----------

